# Small PA for rehearsal space



## troyhead

What would people recommend these days for an affordable (<$1000) PA system for a rehearsal space. I would like it to be able to handle a couple vocal mics, bass, and keyboard. If it's just for rehearsal it doesn't need to be overly loud, but I presume more powerful systems & bigger speakers might sound better for bass.

Has anyone use the Fender Passport systems at all?


----------



## Alsomooh

I’ve had good luck with a Yamaha Stagepas, but wouldn’t hesitate to get a Yorkville system as I’ve used them prior.


----------



## 1SweetRide

We’ve had very good results using the Cerwin Vega CVE 10s and 12s. The CVE 10s are likely all you’ll ever need.


----------



## Chito

If I am looking at getting a PA System right now the one I"m going to get is the HK Audio Polar 10. This system has got 2000 watts and a frequency range from 38 Hz to 20 kHz. Enough to handle the bass. It's less expensive than the Bose L1. It's on sale at L&M right now for $799, a hundred less than the original price. It would be perfect for what you need. It already comes with a 4 channel mixer.

Hughes & Kettner - Polar 10 Column Speaker System


----------



## bw66

I would be tempted to pick up a couple of used Yorkville NX10Cs and a small mixer. Only 10" drivers, but they are a very versatile powered speaker cabinet - with at least as much chutzpah as any Passport system I've used.


----------



## GuitarPix

I would suggest a floor monitor for each person and a basic mixer with enough channels to cover your needs including a few extra channels just in case. This will give you the best ‘on stage’ style practice sound. You can find lots of gear used on Kijiji/CL.


----------



## Moosehead

you have 2 choices. powered speakers and mixer or powered mixer and passive speakers. I have both but i like the powered speakers as they are/sound better. Can use them for DJing as well as with the band. EV xlp? series i think. got them for 450ea from l&m when they came out with the bluetooth model, usually they are around 550. Yamaha makes a decent and inexpensive mixer. I have an allen and heath zed 10. 

we used to use a similar setup with the old band except used 3 speakers.

My other system is les expensive, phonix powered mixer with passive wharfdale 15's. It stays at home for jammin here. Decent but only 400w.


----------



## DaddyDog

You just missed the big L&M sale but just go to your local one and ask about used gear. Note you get their 30 day guarantee on used. You don’t get that on Kijiji.

If going with amp, mixer, and passive speakers, I have a listing in classifieds for a QSC amp.


----------



## bw66

Is it just for a rehearsal space, or will you be gigging it? In principle, I like powered speakers over a powered board, but as I age, I don't love powered speakers over 10" as they start to get heavy if you're moving them back and forth. Nothing wrong with a stand alone power amp, except if you're moving gear, it's one more trip to the van - again, I'm at an age where I prefer an extra trip over heavier loads. Lots of used PA gear available right now at reasonable prices.


----------



## Chito

I really suggest looking at Line Array PA Systems. Smaller footprint, you can place it anywhere in the rehearsal space without having to worry about feedback. I have a powered mixer with 2 1x15 in my studio which occupies too much space when I can use my Bose L1 instead. I used to have a Fender Passport too. I've sold that one just recently. None even gets close to the sound I get out of the L1.


----------



## Kerry Brown

L&M has 12 months no interest on Yorkville products for the month of October. You can't go wrong with a Yorkville mixer and speakers.


----------



## Frenchy99

For a pratice space. so many options.

I still use use my vintage electro voice powered mixer . As for monitors, take your pic. They are a dime a dozen 

Nothing wrong with some good vintage gear for a PA . But thats just my opinion.


----------



## slag banal

Save a hundred for long heavy duty extension cords. I often get ground loops unless my powered speakers are all plugged into the same power bar. I use Yorkville and a Mackie mixer.


----------



## Grab n Go

troyhead said:


> What would people recommend these days for an affordable (
> Has anyone use the Fender Passport systems at all?


I've used the Passport at work for events where there's no sound reinforcement. I chose it because it's easy for others to use. I didn't have to be there to set it up. Best used with speaker stands, obviously.

It can handle vocals and keyboards no problem. I'd go with a dedicated bass amp, though.

If you can find used Yorkville powered wedge monitors or keyboard amps, they're worth picking up as full-range, multi-purpose amps. They often go for $200 or less.


----------



## Milkman

If you plan on putting bass and keyboards through it, the Fender Passport is not going to do it IMO. My dad has one and he retired it in lieu of something bigger (and he's 85).

I'd look at a Yorkville sound micromix (either the 800 or 1600 watt units will be more than up to the task, perfect for rehearsals or small shows.

The would mean you also need one or two unpowered cabs. Again, because you're talking about putting bass and keys through it, I'd go with a 15" and a horn.









Yorkville Sound - Micromix 800-Watt Stereo 10 Channel Powered Mixer


Yorkville Sound - Micromix 800-Watt Stereo 10 Channel Powered Mixer




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## High/Deaf

Are you planning on upgrading and adding on over time or just a stand-along, leave-it-alone system?

If the former, I'd lean towards something like used NX10Cs (a terrific powered speaker) and a cheap passive mixer. Over time, the NX10's can be repurposed to monitors as you add larger mains. A sub can be added. A larger passive mixer can be added. Modular and expandable, if that's what you want. With those smaller complete systems, you kinda get what you got and that's it.


----------



## Kerry Brown

+1 on a small mixer with a powered speaker. I asked a very similar question about a year ago. I went with a new mixer and a pair of used Fender monitors. It cost me less than 500. I was using it for our trio to practice. COVID put an end to that but the system gets regular use as a bass amp, for recording, for silent practice. It gets used more than most of my gear.


----------



## Milkman

These Yorkville cabs have been diehard work horses for me. They're water proof and deliver more bass than most 12" drivers I have used. There are tons of them around at L & M as past rentals. You should have no problem finding an 800 watt micromix powered mixer and a couple of NX35 cabs for under a grand.

That's a lot of system for the money.






Yorkville







yorkville.com


----------

